# question



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 8, 2007)

Ok, I'm sure all of you already have one of these and it's been a loong time since the movies and all haha. But anyways, I'm looking for a replica of the One Ring, but without the inscriptions on it, as in the perfect looking One Ring. I don't want to find like a bazillion dollar ring that's solid gold or whatever. Just a replica and all, if there is one. I want it to be like this: http://www.jenshansen.com/collections/lordoftherings.aspx , but like not expensive and all. I have one with the inscriptions on it but its not all natural and all looking though. So yeah if anyone knows anywhere, I'd deeply appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## baragund (Oct 9, 2007)

That's easy, EA. Just go to any jewelry store, or even the jewelry department at your neighborhood Wal-Mart and buy a plain man's wedding band. They come in many widths so it will be easy to find one that's a pretty close match to what was used in the movies. If you want to save some money, go to a place that sells costume jewelry and get one that is gold-plated vs. one that is solid gold.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 18, 2007)

I have one that has the inscription on it, but i quite fancy the idea of one where the script only shows once you throw the Ring into the fire...


----------

